# A rehearsal of my Band at the RCM Toronto....



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello friends this is Hello friends this is a rehearsal of my Band :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YLC-yMxMD4

I hope you will enjoy it !

Regards:Ruben D.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice stuff .. thanks


----------

